# Mothership Adventure



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Ken I lived there 2yrs ago and would be happy to plan a trip up there....
How about June ??? (Nicer in the dry season)

Pauly


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Consider interest registered - naturally it depends on dates etc but think its a bloody fantastic idea.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds like a top idea.

In astral talk 'if everything aligned' I wouldn't need to be asked twice.

It's been a wile since I have been up that way - But boy does it seem fishy.

Ash


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

This is a great idea! Interest well and truly registered.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Ditto.....spoke to Paul the other day and am looking fwd to seeing what he comes up with.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

echo Gatesy's remark... very (VERY) interested but couldnt manage a trip this year.

Next year without a doubt.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Mid Year v End of Year is a trade off between weather and fish activity. As Gatesy said the cooler months can slow the action down but good weather is more likely. End of the year the water warms up, the pelagics shuld be around and things generally fire a little more...including storm and weather activity. So it's a trade off.

The beauty of the Whistsundays though is that there's a whole bunch of Islands - even in bad weather/wind there's usually a calm place to explore/fish.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Very keen to look into a trip like this. Later in the year or early in the new year would be my preference, but will look at what dates are thrown around.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Those dates - I'm out, I think!! Would have to fit in with leave 1 month to 18-20 June. I'll just watch 'this space' and see how it pans out.

Would be a blast though...


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

We did a bareboat charter over the Queens bday weekend in June a few years back, and it blew its arse off for a whole week(inxs of 45knts one day!). We were told if we ever wanted to do it again, the most stable time of year weather-wise, is Sept/Oct. Id be a possible starter for that time of year, any earlier would probably not be possible for me.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm interested!!
Great place of the world to do some yakking and relaxing!!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm out for June/July unfortunately - having 3 weeks off in July already.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

That would be a great trip..

I'd be keen depending on dates, if not this time around, then on Vol 2, Whitsundays...the sequel!!

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

whoah...how did I miss this thread.... :shock:

I've bareboated up there twice with wife/girlfriend and mates (both times Jan/Feb) and had a ball.

The only problem I can see is that my wife would probably castrate me for even suggesting this,,,,BUT as I have 2 kids already (and don't plan on having any more)...that might not be such a bad thing.

will get to work on the lovely wife and see how I go... (honey, you look tired, why don't you have a weekend away with the girls at a nice spa?) heee hee heeee. my plan is coming together....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSna4NkAABPfgAASQMEAEAAgEAA379+gIABkNU8TSmj0ehTam9Jo1BqaaT1HtUZAANBCBrXazQfnPPRRuSvhLkJIpWFj3k3ASt65UYoYafWd4txDHaarWWgkhkGITfY2+F6p7o/bpET1JNMtDETna/zmLIbA7GQI3VREpEiiCC60aQuH4u5IpwoSBTtcGyA=


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Kraley you can lock me in for a trip like this for next year ... im a 100% definiate and l'll have myself a SOT so big game in big seas would be a seriously hard-core yakfishing experience. 8)

Looking forward to your trip report on this 1 fellas.


----------

